# SF Druggist box #2



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

But for the camera battery running low and there being so many darn bottles in this box, I only got to 1/4 of them this morning.
 A round cardboard box from Val.Schmidt's containing "Poison"...[:-]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A Lengfeld's "potlid" made of milk glass...similar to the Owl Drug Co. examples...without the Owl [8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

One can never have too many G.G. Burnett variants...?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Forster & Co.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

One can never have too many G. Leipnitz & Co. variants...?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Or can you...?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Another Widber. All the bottles in this particular box compartment are 2.5 inches or less in height.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A couple of mini-Searby's...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

The smaller of the two...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A tiny Union Drug Co. jar dug in Mountain View... with a ground lip.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Supposed to go dig today, but my digging partner was delayed so nothing to do until 10am but post pictures.
 This was dug by Judi from a privy on Haight Street, and was the only bottle found that night.
 Just a little beauty with a monogram and full street address...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

What in the world?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Not the usual amber for this well-known homÅ“opathic firm.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Another tiny bottle, a Val Schmidt with a monogram (not often seen) hailing from "San , Francisco"


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A sample-size H.B. Slaven


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Yet another Leipnitz variant about 1.5 inches "tall"[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Alert forum members will notice the "unlisted" examples on this thread.


----------



## steamfitter38 (Jun 20, 2009)

really enjoy seeing your collection of bottles from sf...id be happy to find even one of those sweet meds..ive been digging and collecting for about 5 yrs now..keep up the good work


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Took a few pictures yesterday of more bottles from this particular box.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Another of the seemingly endless number of San Francisco druggists and variants...


----------

